# A little scared of swimming.. please help!



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

Harley and I have been spending some quality time at the beach recently where he loves the water but refuses to chase his ball in deeper than he can stand. I know he can swim because he did last summer a little bit as a puppy. I don't want to make him do it but I know that he would love it if he tried. I've tried walking into the water with him on a leash and have given him treats when he takes steps into deeper water but I'm not sure how to go about getting him to swim. I know shepherds aren't your typical water dog, but from what I've read and seen, many of them love the water. If anyone has any suggestions I've love to hear them! Thanks!!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Don't force him. Let him do it at his own pace. I think if you just keep doing what you are doing, it will happen.


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

Ok thanks, he seems to be warming to the idea, so hopefully he'll catch on. Also, to clarify, the beach happens to be at a pond so the water is very calm and clear.. no scary waves or foamy water.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Zisso is the same way. It was at a lake where there were a few waves and a little foamy water that he would nip at. now we can't go there anymore because it has bad algae growing in it already. So, I have to find a new place to take him for swimming.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey doesn't like to swim either, she'll simply go as far as she can walk. Finger crossed she'll grow out of it but I haven't found anything that has convinced her to try to swim... we've even going in the lake out past where she can stand and called her to us and she just cries.







If you find something that works, let me know! 

Good luck!


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

Don't worry, give it time.Is there a dog you know that swims and could go to the beach with ?
Dock was 4 months when we brought him home in Nov.In May when I let our lab back in the lake to swim,Dock would just run along the shore line,then go in a little bit more.After a couple of days like this, he all of a sudden took off swimming !Not as graceful as Matey,but he was swimming!Davit was swimming at the age of 3 months, she had two good teachers ! Now, the shepherds out swim our lab !
Harley will get there !


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

That's a good idea. I'll see if I can recruit another dog to show him the ropes. Thanks!


----------

